# Ink window



## Jontello (Nov 22, 2015)

I wa wondering if there was an article about how to make a clear ink window for a fountain pen. I was unable to find anything on the site. If you know of one please let me know. Just trying to figure it out. How do you sand the inside of the window? Love to learn from your mistakes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## penmaker56 (Nov 23, 2015)

Jon, I have materials coming in to make them, and have them available on my website.


----------

